# DearPrudence crossed 23000 !



## IMANAKBARI

Notre amie française DearPrudence a laissé 23000 messages sur WR ! 
L'une de mes plus chères et adorables amies sur le forum qui m'a beaucoup aidé à progresser dans la langue française.
 Félicitations et merci pour tout, mon amie de Normandie ! ​


----------



## newg

Trop la classe, DP.


----------



## Vanda

Way to go, girl!!!


----------



## romarsan

¡Felicidades guapísima!

Un besote


----------



## Peterdg

¡Felicidades! Y ¡que podamos disfrutar otras 23000 intervenciones!

Un abrazo,

Peter


----------



## rusita preciosa

Hip hip hip hourra! 
Nous voulons plus de messages de dear Dear Prudence!


----------



## swift

A la bío
A la bao
A la bim bom ba
Prudencita
Prudencita
¡Ra, ra, ra!


----------



## merquiades

Mon Dieu!!!  Depuis mars 2011 quand j'ai ouvert ce fil-ci  Dear Prudence a écrit plus de 10000 messages.  C'est IN-CRO-YA-BLE!!!!   Félicitions!  Hourra!  ET 23000 mercis pour tous ces messages intéressants!


----------



## doinel

Oh là là j'ai bien peur que DearPrudence soit sur cette liste.
So she won't come out to play, see the brand new day .


----------



## DearPrudence

Oh, mais quelle surprise ! Un postaniversaire exactement le jour de l'anniversaire du forum !  
En effet, Doinel, j'étais dans la liste Thanks but no thanks mais ça me fait bien plaisir quand même  Au cas où, j'ai rajouté tous les 10 000 posts alors. Donc, pour les 10 ans du forum, il faut que je sorte 7 000 posts : il faut pas que je chôme ! 
Merci à tous pour vos messages (j'ignorais que les gens passaient encore dans ce forum ) et merci, Iman pour ton attention 

Y gracias a vosotros, amigos hispanohablantes: me dan mucha ilusión vuestros mensajes  Os aseguro que mis mensajes en francés son mejor escritos y, lo espero, más útiles que en español 

À bientôt tout le monde (oui, ceci est une menace )


----------



## Marie3933

J'espère ne pas arriver trop tard pour la fête ?! 
Félicitations à notre amie made in Normandie ! 
Je lève mon verre, dear Dear, à tes 23.000 posts ! Clic ! Bravo !


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Well, I can't speak much Spanish so I'll stick to the old reliable: Félicitations !


----------



## DearPrudence

Roudoudiou (j'aime toujours ajouter une touche rustique quand je le peux ), il n'est jamais trop tard pour faire la fête, Marie ! 

Et un bon "Félicitations" français, c'est très bien aussi, Pierre et la Tour ! 

Merci à vous deux 
(du coup, c'est pô juste, vous avez des remerciements personnalisés  )


----------



## blasita

Félicitations, DearPrudence.

Me uno a la fiesta. Muchas felicidades, guapetona, y que cumplas muchos más.

Besos.


----------



## DearPrudence

Gracias, Blasita, por tu mensaje amable 
Espero seguir viéndote y aprendiendo de tus contribuciones


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Con admiración a una gran dama que tanto nos prodiga  (y lamento no poder decirlo en francés)... Merci bien.


----------

